# Horse Forum's Summer 2011 Top Horse!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im not getting this contest at all. Rules? What we have to do? Classes?


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry. Ok it is in rounds. We will have 5-8 rounds. You have to enter one horse throughout the whole contest. Only 2 pictures per horse. Then at the end of the rounds that horse will be named Horse Forum's Summer Top Horse. First round is anything of your horse. Also. it doesn't have to be your horse but has to be the same horse. You can enter two horses but only one of your horses will be picked if any are picked. 
I will be happy to help with any other questions. But basically you can post two horses with two pictures each maximum then some people will move on to the next round and then the next and so ontill I get to one person.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Here are two of Hershey.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ohhh sounds cool!! will post some soon 

question. You said only one horse will be picked out if it is picked.
Does that mean in the next rounf the pcture has to be of that horse?


----------



## AupairLady (Apr 11, 2011)

I also like to take part here  

My 15-year old hannoverian (I hope its the right word. In german it´s Hannoveraner)


----------



## jrcci (Apr 28, 2011)

two of my horse being a dork!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Starlite - Standardbred/Quarter Horse


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

This is Lakota, a Morab/Spotted Draft.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> ohhh sounds cool!! will post some soon
> 
> question. You said only one horse will be picked out if it is picked.
> Does that mean in the next rounf the pcture has to be of that horse?


I understand you have a few little cute ponies/donkeys. What I mean is you can post 2 pictures of up to 2 horses and then when I judge If I pick your horse --which horse had the best pics & that horse passes on then in the second round you post ONLY pictures of that horse. Understand? Sorry if it is confusing. :?


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm in love. I love all ur horses.Most of the horses that enter will move on. Probably like 10-15 so maybe everyone will move on but as we go on it will get more specific. Also, if you can't get pictures of your horse doing that round then you are out and you can't continue to the next round.
Thank u for entering <3


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

This is my mare Tess. Pinto/connemara


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll enter  This is my boy Cody. 7 year old Breed Stalk paint 

Picture One: Grazing at the pond! wish the lead rope wasnt in the picture but I still adore this picture <3










Picture two:
he's so pretty in motion! Wish this picture showed off his shinyness!!!! haha oh well if we make it to the next round i'm sure i'll get a chance to enter one that shows how shiny he is


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh ok.. cool... so i can only enter two horses right?
ok here are mine of moo and Marlea 

here are the first ones but will post the other later


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks guys! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

AngieLee said:


>


He totally looks like a TB to me. Stalk paint? :shock: R u serious?


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> This is my mare Tess. Pinto/connemara


Is it just me or I'm the only one who didn't know Tess is a connemara? LOL. How tall is the darling?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i didn't know either haha!! and pinto isn't a breed so how can she be a _pinto _x ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Marlea, she probably means that one parent was a Connemara and the other was a pinto, as in pinto coloring. That explains Tess' markings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I think PintoTess knows what she is talking about and so does Sunny--Leave it all to them  Marlea!


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

Here is my APHA mare Flirt


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

fuadteagan said:


> He totally looks like a TB to me. Stalk paint? :shock: R u serious?


 
Thats what i was told. he's not registerd though so who knows, his old owner could have lied but i very highly doubt it. she would have no reason to. Most people look at him and see Quarter Horse. I can't even count the amount of times people have said "he's a quarter horse right?"


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

To ride the sky said:


> Here is my APHA mare Flirt


Flirt is beautiful! i love seeing pictures of her <3


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

HAha yes, Tess is a pinto/connemara pony. Her sire was a pinto (Yes, the colour) and her dam was a connie. Unsure of her sires actual breed as she wasn't a purpose bred horse. Unsure of who her sire and dam actually are! I saw them both but I was too young back then to care lol. She is 13.3 1/2 hh. Has the connie's size, build and temperament but the pinto's colouring and a little of the athletic build to her.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Buttercup:

















Summer:


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks! Nice pics. Ahh understand Pinto Tess. Breeds confuse me mad! LOL  They are like crraaaaazzzzzzzzzzy frustrating!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha yes sometimes.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

To ride the sky said:


> Here is my APHA mare Flirt


She's so pretty!!!! I think her and Lakota would make a good couple. =P


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

subbing so i remember to post later


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

ohh must enter Buzz 

one from last winter









and one from last summer lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

so this is a little unfair for those of us with more horses, as i have 5, so 2 pictures of each horse!
first we have Carmen
















and then Baby
















Sparta
















Adelaide
















Skip


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Sparky



















Valenti



















Gypsy



















Charming



















Willow


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry guys if you have 5 horses, unfortunetly your just pretty lucky to have so many but not at this contest. Only 2 horses,2 photos of each. Pic your two horses & then enter them.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

AHH i thought you said if we had 15, then 30 pictures, i figured thats what you meant, my 2 are Skip and Carmen then, the Bay and Chesnut.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Does anyone want to take over judging this contest as the OP has been banned? 

If you're interested, please PM me or tell me here so I can keep the contest open.


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok here is mine!!

Colonels Doc Quixote "Doc"


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

has anyone taken over judging>


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i don't think they have :/ i would but i have the hardest time understanding judging.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

No one has taken over judging yet, so it looks like I may have to close it. I'll wait and check back in the mornign just in case.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

oh poop 

maybe start a new thread for judging


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

can't start a new thread for judging when no one is able to judge the contest.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

*HorseOfCourse has taken over the judging. She will be judging this round tonight. Thanks! *


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Alright guys, there were a total of 22 individual horses entered, so I'm going to allow all of them to be judged. 5 will be eliminated after this round, so 17 will move on. Look for results between tonight and Monday.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

The results are in!
The horses moving on are:

1. Sophie19's Hershey
2. AupairLady's ???
3. kmdstar's Starlite
4. TheRoughRider21's Lakota
5. PtinoTess's Tess
6. Marlea Warlea's Marlea
7. To ride the sky's Flirt
8. RedTree's Buzz
9. lilkitty90's Carmen
10. lilkitty90's Baby
11. lilkitty90's Adelaide
12. lilkitty90's Skip
13. Twilight Arabians's Sparky
14. Twilight Arabians's Valenti
15. Twilight Arabians's Gypsy
16. Twilight Arabians's Charming
17. horselvr's Doc

Round 2's theme is horses with at least one hoof completely off the ground, with or without a rider. Each horse is allowed two pictures, and if you cannot meet this qualification or the deadline you will be disqualified. 5 horses will be eliminated in this round on top of any disqualified horses.

Round 2 starts now and will be closed on July 10, 2011


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

YIPPEE!!!


the first one all legs are off the ground 


second one two legs are off the ground 

hope i get through and thanks for taking over judging!!


----------



## AupairLady (Apr 11, 2011)

My really fantastic horse - sometimes a little crazy..


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Sparky



















Valenti



















Gypsy










Charming


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Entries are closed. Look for results by Monday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

it's officially tuesday  CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Lil Ab and me getting some air time


----------



## KBailey13 (Jul 10, 2011)

DJ SOLITAIRE - OWNER: ME


----------



## KBailey13 (Jul 10, 2011)

JESSE - OWNER: ME


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Alright, since 6 horses were entered, which was less than I thought there would be, I'm going to eliminate 2. The ones moving on are:

1. Marlea Warlea's Marlea
2. AupairLady's ???
3. Twilight Arabians's Sparky
4. Twilight Arabians's Charming

The next round's theme is conformation. The pictures must show all four feet squared up or very close to being, and the full body with no parts cut off. Round 3's picture entry deadline is July 25th, and this is also when the winner will be decided. If you fail to get a picture with this criteria entered by the deadline, you will be disqualified.


----------



## AupairLady (Apr 11, 2011)

I think I don´t understand how the next picture should be. Do you mean the horse have to stay there with all legs being parallel as requestet in dressage when it stops? Do you have an example? 

I´m sorry for my bad English but it´s really hard to say what I think if there isn´t the nesseccary equine vocabular..


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, the picture should be with the horse's legs set up as in dressage, I'm sorry that I don't have an example, I am on my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AupairLady (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you. I have lots of Pics but it was really hard to find something suitable. I hope these two are ok.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Sparky



















Charming


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Twilight, for some reason your pictures won't show.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

hmmm... Weird, okay I'll try again when I get home.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Sparky:



















Charming:


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

There we go
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

The winner is...

TWILIGHT ARABIANS'S CHARMING!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

